# Ternetzi



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Was looking through some old threads the other day and noticed a lot of talk about the member 'hollywoods' ternetzi tank. Apparently he had 15 or so huge (14"+) terns, unforntunately the pics are not there anymore, does anyone have any pics of it or remember it?

Cheers


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i remember it from years ago..... probably like 5 or 6 years ago when i was huge into piranhas


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

phensway said:


> i remember it from years ago..... probably like 5 or 6 years ago when i was huge into piranhas


Yeah don't suppose you have or know where there are any pics of it do you?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've seen that tank personally several times... it was absolutely incredible.

It was a 125 gallon tank with fifteen 16" terns in it.
I have no idea where the pic is.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

U sure it was 16"?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sure they were 16" _(all 15 of them)_.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

someone must saved those pix...I hope....I wanna see...
did he had them in bare tank? I would imagine with 15 16" fish theres gotta be very little or no decor to make room for swimming space.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, it was a bare tank with only white sand.

I'm sure there are some pics on this site somewhere... mine are all lost at this point.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

wow was it only a 125 gallon?! Thought I read it was a huge tank, how did they all fit in it? 15 x 16" fish is some serious space!! Come on guys someone must have these amazing pics!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hope that evil pic was burned...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like the pics are no longer available.

Here's a thread which featured some of the pics of HOLLYWOOD'S legendary tern tank...

HOLLYWOOD'S legendary ternetzi tank thread


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link







here is another thread with some pics but can't be the right tank as he says biggest 11"

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/32289-my-pygoserra-tank-no-substrate/


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's the tank alright!

Looks like those pics were taken earlier though... I definitely recognize the tank... he kept it in his livingroom.
Musta been before he grew them out a few more inches... which is pretty amazing figuring the cramped quarters.

I never saw those Serras in there when I was at his house... and the terns were a good 16" each.
Musta been some damn serious water changes, but then again, Arnold (HOLLYWOOD) was an amazing fish-keeper with a garage full of tanks and many many different species of piranha.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounded like he really new what he was doing. I am sure though when I read about the tank he had them in a 360 gallon or an 8x3?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It was a 125 gallon, I assure you.

He did have a 300+ acrylic in his garage with 30-some large pygos in it too.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like he had some serious fish, just wish the pics were still about


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I hear ya.

GG's been to his house too... maybe he has some pics.
Both HOLLYWOOD and GG have/had some serious setups... with both of their garages converted to fish rooms.

Before it's passing, GG's giant rhom was truly a sight to behold.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

How big was GG's Rhom? I have never heard of it before now....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I wanna say it was 18.5"?



Piranha_man said:


> I'm sure they were 16" _(all 15 of them)_.


Actually, the more I think about it, I believe it was sixteen terns at 15" size.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow!! We need to get GG in on this thread to provide us with some pics of the huge Rhoms and Pygos!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sure GG won't mind if I post a video of his...
It's published on YouTube and all...

It's a pretty dark video... hard to see... but check out the size of the chunk of catfish the guy gulps in one shot!


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

That bit of fish he was holding was huge for one gulp, 18.5" is the biggest Rhom I have ever heard about that has been in captivity, huge!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like I said, don't quote me on the 18.5"... but I think that's how big it was.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Fast note: just got off the phone with Hollywood. He says the entire overstock aquariums is a mistake and wishes he had never started.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Fast note: just got off the phone with Hollywood. He says the entire overstock aquariums is a mistake and wishes he had never started.











[/quote]

I think I will search for this thread and have a read on it, cheers


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hollywood was logged on last night. To bad he couldn't have spoken up


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Really?
That's wild.

I wonder why he didn't say something?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep he was in breeding section for a while.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just cuz he logged in doesnt mean he saw the thread. happens to me all the time. i remember his tank too. i wondered how long it would take him to say it was too much work but mr. Hannibal answered that question now too.
ive had overstocked tanks like that before...its a pain in the butt caring under those conditions sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

i dont understnad how you can fit 15 16" ps in a 120. they must just sit side by side ? you sure they are 16inchers ?
people are really loose on their eyeballing these days.

ive a 220 and i find it kinda too small for my 14+ rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Geryi..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ i remember that pic. Is that what pmans talking about?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

The thread I found says that the biggest pygo in that tank above was 11", I still am having trouble picturing 15 x 16" fish in that tank I just can't imagine it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats 20+ at 11"


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

16" fish almost seems twice the size of an 11" though with mass, hopefully Hollywood will eventually see this thread and stick some pics up


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I counted 21 but either way that's crazy. What did he have for filtration? 2-X5. Bet that tank wasn't boring. 11" fish in a 18" wide tank isn't near as bad as 15" or 16" in 18"wide tank. Thanks jz for posting that. I hadn't ever seen it.

sh*t I think its 22 fish. If biggest is 11" then most are 8"-9"


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

piranhamad said:


> 16" fish almost seems twice the size of an 11" though with mass, hopefully Hollywood will eventually see this thread and stick some pics up


they weren't 16" that would be the funniest looking tank in the world... literally all lined up with no where to turn or swim, 11-13" is believable esp for hollywood but what year did you see the tank p-man when he said 11" that was in 04... i would like to know how he got 5" of growth out of em in a few short years









and your right about the double the mass thing


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bob351 said:


> 16" fish almost seems twice the size of an 11" though with mass, hopefully Hollywood will eventually see this thread and stick some pics up


they weren't 16" that would be the funniest looking tank in the world... literally all lined up with no where to turn or swim, 11-13" is believable esp for hollywood but what year did you see the tank p-man when he said 11" that was in 04... i would like to know how he got 5" of growth out of em in a few short years









and your right about the double the mass thing
[/quote]
I agree 15 fish at 16" in a 125g would not work. I remember seeing pics of his tank and his fish were large but not nearly that big. Probably around a foot. He may of had some 16"ers in his 300g but I don't beleive he ever had fish that large in a 125g.

I also don't beleive gg's rhom was 18.5". I thought it was a 16"er 17" at most. It died recently so you may be able to dig up his thrend to see if he said as I don't remember what he said it was though I am farily sure it was not an 18"er or even abnormally large relative to other large rhoms.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

GG previously said his rhom was a little over 16" which is far shy of 18.5". Still large but like I said size wise it was still farily average compared to other large rhoms.



Grosse Gurke said:


> Sorry to hear GG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took pictures with a ruler...he was a little over 16" long...9" tall...4" wide...and 6 pounds. Serrapygo is going to talk to Ryan about mounting him. It might just be old age....I really dont know. The one thing I can show is that he has zero HITH. I will post up pictures when I get over this and feel like it. He is in a trashbag in my freezer because I dont have a freezer bag large enough. This is a bigger hit then when I lost my geryi.....not sure I can continue to do this. I think I have 10 geryi, 2 rhoms and 4 elongatus in my freezer....f*ck.....

[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

these aren't the only things p-man overestimates


----------

